# My hot-rodded Ibanez GRX720 *pics*



## alligatorbling (Jan 9, 2008)

This is my newest toy, a hot-rodded Ibanez GRX720. I found this on Ebay for an great price and thought Id add a 7 string to my arsenal. It came in stock form which was ok... but I wanted to get as much out of this guy as possible. I had bridge and neck DiMarzio D Activator pups installed, along with 1meg pots and a good cavity shielding job. I put on some green DiMarzio speed knobs (they go to 11 lol) along with a green selector tip to match the pups and vinyl grim reaper decal that I added.... I also buffed off the original Ibanez Gio headstock logo and replaced it with a green vinyl Ibanez Logo... ... I really like this thing a lot, it sounds brutal and is really fun to play!


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jan 9, 2008)

haha right on dude, i bet it sounds good, dont think it would play too good tho.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 9, 2008)

You put all that hardware to that guitar?

If it sounds ok, well for you


----------



## Leon (Jan 9, 2008)

you should get a green highlighter, and change the visible white layer on the pickguard to green


----------



## Splees (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks nice. I had one of these, in fact it was my first seven. I was pretty pewpy when I first got it. After setting it up it wasn't that bad at all. Especially for $100. I refinished mine green.


----------



## AySay (Jan 9, 2008)

i like the vinyl, much nicer than the gay dragonball z stickers my brother put on my acoustic.


----------



## alligatorbling (Jan 9, 2008)

skinhead said:


> You put all that hardware to that guitar?
> 
> If it sounds ok, well for you



I should have figured there would be some question as to why I put such nice hardware into such a "cheap" guitar... I've wanted to add a 7 string to my line up for a while now... but I mainly play 6 strings... I have a Gibson Les Paul Classic along with a USA Deluxe Fender Strat... Along with a Strat copy put together with higher end parts. Owning higher end guitars I was curious to see just how good I could get a "cheap" guitar to sound and play, and since I didn't want to spend a lot of cash on the 7 string, the Gio fit the bill just right... I got it dog ass cheap off Ebay and got a decent deal on the hardware as well... I had the guitar set up by a really good shop here in town and I have to say that I am very pleased with the end result... It sounds awesome, on par with higher end 7's that I've tried out, and as far as playability, It doesn't feel cheap at all, pretty solid and easy to play acutally... Its no Universe by far... but for what it is im pretty impressed =D


----------



## Splees (Jan 9, 2008)

Exactly. Playability on it was great, the neck was a tad thick but actual playing was nice.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 9, 2008)

Nicely done.

These cheap guitars can sometimes be a surprise, playability wise. Hurray for the beater.


----------



## alligatorbling (Jan 10, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> These cheap guitars can sometimes be a surprise, playability wise. Hurray for the beater.



Thanks! And very true on the playability of lower end model guitars... Especially with Ibanez... I have a Ibanez Sage series acoustic guitar, an entry level model... It actually played great out of the box, and plays awesome with a pro setup. You know while were on the topic of budge stuff... I recently got a new pedal for 20 bucks off Ebay, the Behringer SM400 Super Metal Distortion... That thing can conger up sounds that are pure ungodly wrath! I think its more or less a MT-2 Metal Zone clone... Just with a cheaper casing.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 10, 2008)

Love the grim reaper!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

nice  I hope it plays nice


----------



## Michael (Jan 10, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## budda (Jan 10, 2008)

looks like fun! i need to clean up my C7.


----------

